# Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Well shit people does anyone want to start a collection so Kyle can keep his stuff????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????

I think we need 30 people at $20 or whatever I will start it off with $20 myself but will only do it if enough people help out.

His thread

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../287556-my-entire-collection.html#post3188718

LMK

Dave

1. Dave $20
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

It was brought to my attention that if we did this, we would need assurances that Kyle you wouldn't still sell your collection. Not being negative but it did make sense. So Kyle let us or me know, pm if you need to. Good luck whatever happens.

Dave

PS
Unless you want out of cigars anyway in that case say so it's cool!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Dave if he agrees I will pony up a $20


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Let me know where I need to send it. I'm good for $20

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'm in


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Thanks Guy's
Waiting for Kyle Good replies for this late, Okay back to bed 3:30 comes early


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

No problem Dave. Just PM me where you want it to go.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

This is great Dave! Very generous of you other brothers! Let me know when you will get this off to him, I might be able to get the scratch up.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'm in. I'll be out of town for a week though. I'll check in when I return.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I could defenitely be down like a clown for this.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

This is absolutely amazing! I have no words to describe the generosity of the members here. I am truly speechless, which is new to me!:lol:

With this I do think I'd be able to keep my collection. Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I don't know if this has been suggested (I am actually sending this from my hospital bed post surgery) but if he does not want to do this how about we get a price for just the smokes and buy them for the troops? I wood think he would have a better chance selling the humi seperstely anyway.

He could even cherry pick a few gems and get them in a tuppadore for his special occassion fund and just send the rest to Dave.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I can't view the WTS board. Could you sum up the situation?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

i'll join in...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I cant view the thread on what this is about.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Another fine member here PM'd to ask a question and I wanted to make sure I posted my thoughts in the thread as well:

First off let me once again thank you all for this, I'm not a huge emotional guy, but this really does make me get emotional, you all are truly amazing human beings, this is one of those gestures you usually only get from family members.

Second, with all of your help I would certainly not need to sell the collection and can keep this beautiful humidor for years and years to come. I have no intention of selling this anymore and keeping it FOREVER!!! When I first purchased it from Ed my thoughts were to have it and hand it down to the next generations, my daughter probably won't have a need for it, and my wife is pregnant with our second so if it's a boy maybe he could get some good use out of it, but otherwise it looks like Son-in-Laws will be blessed with it.

Third, finances is one of those tough things to deal and talk about, and with all your help just know it's a huge weight off my wife's, my and our entire families shoulders. Thank you all so much.

Kyle


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Thanks Kyle for posting it here. That's what we wanted to hear. :yo: You have a beautiful humidor made just for you and it would be unfortunate not being able to keep it.

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11.
12.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Put me down ! How do i get the money to where it should go ?? Thank you !!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20

.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

More than 12 ????


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Dave~~~I'm in. Whats the next step?


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Put me down for $20


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

:doh:.I don't have the permission to read the thread, I don't do PP, So put me down also! :biggrin:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Okay Guy's Great Kyle is in so anyone who wants to help just repost the post and add your name and an amount $ to it.

Very Cool Guy's 

Kyle how do we get the money to you, I for one don't use ****** so I will need either an address or an Amazon Money account for you? let us know bro

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Here we go guy's add the amount beside your name. add your name if not there, Thanks 


fiddlegrin said:


> 1. Dave $20
> 2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
> 3. thegoldenmackid $20
> 4. socalomatt $20
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

:eyebrows: Oh and you never know what might happen to any body helping here, say if I was to see anyone offer $40 or more they may end up with a bomb of some good stuff they aren't suppose to have? :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Not sure whats going on. I can't see the thread. Can somoene let me know whats shaking? I'm all about helping out a BOTL.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Yea I can't read the thread also, maybe too much of a noob and don't have access.....but could someone please clue us in so that we know what is going on. All for helping.......


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



djangos said:


> Yea I can't read the thread also, maybe too much of a noob and don't have access.....but could someone please clue us in so that we know what is going on. All for helping.......


P.M. send Sandz


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Big Bull said:


> P.M. send Sandz


Thank man! Got it! I am in......how do I sign up?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



djangos said:


> Thank man! Got it! I am in......how do I sign up?


Very cool guy's just cut and paste the name and amount post add your name and how much and post it, everyone after can do the same, if you would rather I do it just post how much and I will update it for you.

Were are waiting for payment options address, PP or amazon payment info ect..

Thanks guy's!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> :eyebrows: Oh and you never know what might happen to any body helping here, say if I was to see anyone offer $40 or more they may end up with a bomb of some good stuff they aren't suppose to have? :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


Ok ill bit sign me up for $50 instead of $20


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

It looks like I'm not the only n00b willing/interested in helping, but it would be nice to have a little more info about the situation and how payment would be handled.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



fireface said:


> It looks like I'm not the only n00b willing/interested in helping, but it would be nice to have a little more info about the situation and how payment would be handled.


P.M. sent


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $?
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.

I have the payment options to make it easiest for you, we can send direct to Kyle using Papoo, snail mail or Amazon Money Yay!!

Just PM me when you are ready for them.

Thanks Puffers!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'm in - PMing amount to Dave.

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $?
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Pm's sent to all above this post with payment options, If I missed you let me know, Also sorry if I sent you to got busy and lost track!

Way to go again PUFF!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'm in...$100.00 will be Payfaild out in a day or two. Maybe a little more we'll see.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Thanks



fireface said:


> 1. Dave $20
> 2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
> 3. thegoldenmackid $20
> 4. socalomatt $20
> ...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Dave, put me down for $20 - are we sending to you - Amazon?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



dav0 said:


> Dave, put me down for $20 - are we sending to you - Amazon?


Thanks Dave
Naw straight to Kyle, PM'ing you the info now!

Keep it coming guy's :beerchug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.

Keep it coming Guy's show Kyle some Love mg: :rockon: :kiss:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'm in too, please PM me Kyles info.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.

Keep it coming Guy's show Kyle some Love


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Johnny Rock said:


> I'm in too, please PM me Kyles info.


Done Thanks John! :rockon:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

This is truly amazing, I started this thinking I was going to sell my collection and now by your generosity I get to keep enjoying this wonderful hobby. What an awesome group of BOTL there are here on Puff. I hope I can be as generous some day down the road. As a small token of appreciation I want to send a batch of cigars for the troops. Once again, thank you so much.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Appreciate it Kyle but I am sure everyone here will agree we want you to keep your cigars we have plenty for the Troops. Maybe when things pick up Bro!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



LincolnSmokes said:


> This is truly amazing, I started this thinking I was going to sell my collection and now by your generosity I get to keep enjoying this wonderful hobby. What an awesome group of BOTL there are here on Puff. I hope I can be as generous some day down the road. As a small token of appreciation I want to send a batch of cigars for the troops. Once again, thank you so much.





smelvis said:


> Appreciate it Kyle but I am sure everyone here will agree we want you to keep your cigars we have plenty for the Troops. Maybe when things pick up Bro!


While I am not everyone here, I _am_ here, and I agree.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Once again I'm at a loss for words. You guys keep surprising me. Hopefully someday down the road I will be able to pass on the generosity you have all shown me.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Hi me again 

I am not sure we will know the total with all the anonymous and mail in"s until Kyle tells me, But I would like to keep this going for awhile a little over our goal is always a good thing and can do nothing but good! I might add good as you Puffers always do, This is the most generous board around and I am not even remotely surprised how this is turning out.

You guy's Rock period, I Thank You for helping Kyle! Do good and good things happen!

Dave


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I hope things pick up a for you soon buddy. I know that horrible, gut wrenching feeling of being broke all too well. Thankfully now, I know what it feels like to realize that soon everything will be all ok again. Can't wait for that happiness to hit you Bro.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Me and "Broke" go way back... we arent friends, but we know each other well  So this is really something I can get behind 

. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.

Keep it coming Guy's show Kyle some Love


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



LincolnSmokes said:


> Once again I'm at a loss for words. You guys keep surprising me. Hopefully someday down the road I will be able to pass on the generosity you have all shown me.


Do unto Puffers as you would have done to you. Since joining the site this seems to keep popping up in my head and I think the true meaning of BOTL. I have yet to be part of any hobby that is as willing to share than this one. There are some bad apples from time to time yet there are many more friendly, helpful and generous brothers out there. It brothers like this that make this site what it is and I for one am glad to do my small part to help out. Kyle things will turn around for you and hopefully this is just the start. My suggestion pour yourself a drink light your favorite stick and play Bob Marley "Three little birds" and relax.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Thank you all for doing this! Kyle everything will work out ok. Keep the faith.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'll help out! No man should be forced to sell his smokes. Please PM payment info.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Here is another $20 for the Kyle!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



LincolnSmokes said:


> Once again I'm at a loss for words. You guys keep surprising me. Hopefully someday down the road I will be able to pass on the generosity you have all shown me.


No thanks needed Kyle. And no repayments are needed either. I'm sureI speak for all of us by saying were are just glad to help someone in need. It's what makes us all human. GO PUFF........(we need a little smiley holding a PUFF flag....):focus:ray2::grouphug::dude:


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Big Bull said:


> No thanks needed Kyle. And no repayments are needed either. I'm sureI speak for all of us by saying were are just glad to help someone in need. It's what makes us all human. GO PUFF........(we need a little smiley holding a PUFF flag....):focus:ray2::grouphug::dude:


I couldn't have said it better myself. :rockon:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

If my man Smelvis is behind this, I'm in... Put me down for $40.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

This is beautiful. Sorry I can not contribute but you guys just rock.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32.
33.
34.
35.

Keep it coming Guy's show Kyle some Love
__________________


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Big Bull said:


> No thanks needed Kyle. And no repayments are needed either. I'm sureI speak for all of us by saying were are just glad to help someone in need. It's what makes us all human. GO PUFF........(we need a little smiley holding a PUFF flag....):focus:ray2::grouphug::dude:


Yes we do! Puff rocks!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I just had to share this... was telling my wife about this going on and she said, and I quote "I'm sure we can find $20 to send for that"... I already had said I would of course, but it made me pretty happy to hear her say that


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I don't know who this guy is, but going by the people I'm seeing on the list, I'm in...
I know how tough finances can be, my wife has been out of work for the better part of almost three years. 
Can somebody PM me where to send the $$ ??


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Who would have ever thought that a love for cigars would lead to something as awesome as this?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Of course.......

Dave I will get a check out Saturday AM

Al


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I don't know who Kyle is but I'm in


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Dave - I'm in. Not sure how I missed all the earlier posts but PM me Kyle's info & I'll send him a check (I don't have a pp account)


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

ok I need the info on where to send it


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'm in. Where do I send a check?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



tmajer15 said:


> If my man Smelvis is behind this, I'm!...........


Eggggg-Zactly! :nod: :thumb:
Thank you for putting it so nicely Sir.

********

I'm sure Dave will pm everybody the info asap.

*Man oh Man!*
*You guys are astonishing!!!*

This is very moving... ............... :usa2:

.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Animal said:


> Who would have ever thought that a love for cigars would lead to something as awesome as this?


Well, not to toot my own horn, but this isn't terribly surprising to me, given the things I've seen around here in my short time as a Puffer.

Now I'm going to toot my own horn ound: ...

This thread just illustrates the truth of what I've seen, that led to writing this a while back:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...32-cigars-metaphor-product-rambling-mind.html


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32. grumpy1328 $?
33. asmartbull $?
34. txemtp69 $?
35. 
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

Keep it coming Guy's show Kyle some Love
__________________
*
Thanks Fellas I sent PM's to everyone if I missed you let me know, and anyone who sent over $40 PM Me your address please  *


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Athion said:


> I just had to share this... was telling my wife about this going on and she said, and I quote "I'm sure we can find $20 to send for that"... I already had said I would of course, but it made me pretty happy to hear her say that


Same thing just happened to me. Put me down for $20...

Actually, her response went just like this:

"Wow, that is really wonderful. I got a little teary-eyed. I think we should contribute $20. We can spare it..."

She wouldn't be happy with me spending $20 on cigars, but she is more than willing to spend it on one of our brothers. I love that woman...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32. grumpy1328 $?
33. asmartbull $?
34. txemtp69 $?
35. CaptainBlenderman $20
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

Keep it coming Guy's show Kyle some Love
__________________

Thanks Fellas I sent PM's to everyone if I missed you let me know, and anyone who sent over $40 PM Me your address please


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

How does the ****** payment work ? It directs me to a aol address screen ? Thank You !!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



CaptainBlenderman said:


> Same thing just happened to me. Put me down for $20...
> 
> Actually, her response went just like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother
Brother Brother brother sure seems to mean something when we say it here, Well folks we have certainly saved his cigars and humidor by now, But Do as you wish if you want to do more go for it I will keep it going until people stop donating!

:high5: Mike come say something Poetic I just don't have the words :high5:

Dave


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Sorry pp payment ?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



BlackandGold508 said:


> How does the ****** payment work ? It directs me to a aol address screen ? Thank You !!


That shouldn't happen using either system. PP or amazon. weird dude don't have the answer.

Try typing in the company you want to use in google to send the money then click send money, cut and past his email in the box and click next and it will give you the options of payment.

I think you are clicking his link which is just his email address.

Hope that works.

Dave


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'm blessed. Where do I sign up?


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> 1. Dave $20
> 2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
> 3. thegoldenmackid $20
> 4. socalomatt $20
> ...


Didn't Arnie and Oldmso54 jump in too?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Yep I guess I missed them I add them now, Dave I'll PM you the address!

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32. grumpy1328 $?
33. asmartbull $?
34. txemtp69 $?
35. CaptainBlenderman $20
36. Oldmso54 $?
37. Arnie $?
38. owaindav $?
39.
40.

Keep it coming Guy's show Kyle some Love


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

All set now Dave !! Thank You !!! 20 sent !!!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> ... brother sure seems to mean something when we say it here,
> :high5: Mike come say something Poetic I just don't have the words :high5:


Actually, I think that about covers it, Dave. One of the great things about this is that a lot - if not all - of us are paying forward the kindness we've received from others on this forum. Here's some good news:

1) Looks like Kyle gets more money this way than if he sold his stuff.

2) He gets to keep the amazing humidor he loves, and the cigars he loves, which will contribute to his mental and emotional well-being.

3) We all get to see that when we pull together, we can do oh-so-much-more than any of us might have thought possible. (Yep, this is where we all sing Kumbaya :biggrin: )

A little sappy, but it's true, and too often we let the sappiness override the truth, 'cause who wants to feel sappy? Well, it's OK to enjoy this moment; to feel good for doing good; to have fun watching Kyle and everyone else having fun. To know that while we can't do much about hard times worldwide, or even nationwide, or maybe even on our own street, we can at least lighten the load a little bit for a friend.

Sorry - I'm going to quote a forbidden book:
"And just how would you define 'neighbor'?" 
"The one who treated him kindly."

Neighbors aren't the folks who live next door - they're the folks we're neighborly to.

And now, one more round of Kumbaya, just to seal the deal ...


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

A quote from M*A*S*H comes to mind...something to the effect of...

[Big, bad, arrogant officer guy to Hawkeye...or BJ...can't remember...] "What? Do you think you're going to change the world?"

Hawkeye/BJ: "No, just our little corner of it."


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

$50 sent via amazon


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Check for 20 is in the mail.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



djangos said:


> Yea I can't read the thread also, maybe too much of a noob and don't have access.....but could someone please clue us in so that we know what is going on. All for helping.......


I cant read it either 
whats up


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



chewwy26 said:


> I cant read it either
> whats up


P.M. sent


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Mail going out tomorrow.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



LincolnSmokes said:


> This is truly amazing, I started this thinking I was going to sell my collection and now by your generosity I get to keep enjoying this wonderful hobby. What an awesome group of BOTL there are here on Puff. I hope I can be as generous some day down the road. As a small token of appreciation I want to send a batch of cigars for the troops. Once again, thank you so much.


For the newbs.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I can't see it either.. wazzah?


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

20 poo-pal'd this morning...good luck to you, Kyle!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Tritones said:


> Actually, I think that about covers it, Dave. One of the great things about this is that a lot - if not all - of us are paying forward the kindness we've received from others on this forum. Here's some good news:
> 
> 1) Looks like Kyle gets more money this way than if he sold his stuff.
> 
> ...


Mike, i dont know where on gods green earth you come up with some of the stuff you say here, but by golly, I like it !!!! Your the man !


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32. grumpy1328 $?
33. asmartbull $?
34. txemtp69 $?
35. CaptainBlenderman $20
36. Oldmso54 $?
37. Arnie $?
38. owaindav $?
39. tobacmon $anonymous
40.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'm really glad you guys are doing this. He's a great guy, I wish I had the money to help but honestly I'm scraping pennies at the moment.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

laPyaP sent last night while watching DBacks crush Reds!

Don't very often get to say "DBacks" before "crush," so I just had to say it now ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32. grumpy1328 $?
33. asmartbull $?
34. txemtp69 $?
35. CaptainBlenderman $20
36. Oldmso54 $?
37. Arnie $?
38. owaindav $?
39. tobacmon $anonymous
40.
41. 
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
?

*Anyone who sent $40 or over please pM me your address Thanks *


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Okay I think we can safely say we got this job done! Thanks everyone and we all understand we can't make a habit out of this it's tough enough keeping the troops supplied. I just think it never hurts to help once in awhile. so lets not see a bunch of these pop up please. But Thank You all so much for helping Kyle!!

*Kyle how about a update on the total we know it must have been quite a lot more than expected and hope you use it wisely brother! Maybe you can post a total with a picture of your ED humidor you get to keep for us!

Dave

Thanks Again Puff Mission all Done here!! *

 Please PM me all who sent $40 or over I have a lump of coal for you


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Kudos to all for a job well done! Dave great job with the organization! Go puff!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



djangos said:


> Kudos to all for a job well done! Dave great job with the organization! Go puff!


+1 lets all rg bump smelvis for arranging this (not that he NEEDS any more) and helping a deserving BOTL. WTG Dave!

p.s. it was a pleasure to be a part of this.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

The generosity on this website truely inspires me. Generosity is contagious


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

:rockon: Dave you never cease to amaze me. This forum is a unique place on the internet where people that have never met before can be this generous to each other. Cigar smokers are just that much better than non-cigar smokers.

Wish I could have helped out.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> Okay I think we can safely say we got this job done! Thanks everyone and we all understand we can't make a habit out of this it's tough enough keeping the troops supplied. I just think it never hurts to help once in awhile. so lets not see a bunch of these pop up please. But Thank You all so much for helping Kyle!!
> 
> *Kyle how about a update on the total we know it must have been quite a lot more than expected and hope you use it wisely brother! Maybe you can post a total with a picture of your ED humidor you get to keep for us!
> 
> ...


:bump:

Don't be embarrassed I can't find your address from what you sent to Kyle it doesn't show your Puff handle, so please if ya want a lump a coal and sent $40 or over pm me your address. Please


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> Okay I think we can safely say we got this job done! Thanks everyone and we all understand we can't make a habit out of this it's tough enough keeping the troops supplied. I just think it never hurts to help once in awhile. so lets not see a bunch of these pop up please. But Thank You all so much for helping Kyle!!
> 
> *Kyle how about a update on the total we know it must have been quite a lot more than expected and hope you use it wisely brother! Maybe you can post a total with a picture of your ED humidor you get to keep for us!
> 
> ...


This is just awesome, I still have yet to find the exact words on how to relay my feelings of joy. Thank you all so much. I still can't believe I get to continue to enjoy this amazing hobby. By the selfless acts of all of you I've received:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



LincolnSmokes said:


> This is just awesome, I still have yet to find the exact words on how to relay my feelings of joy. Thank you all so much. I still can't believe I get to continue to enjoy this amazing hobby. By the selfless acts of all of you I've received $493.24!


Well many must have yet to pay plus some are mailing but my estimate is closer to a grand brother! :dunno: It will come! :grouphug:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> Well many must have yet to pay plus some are mailing but my estimate is closer to a grand brother! :dunno: It will come! :grouphug:


Holy cow, I am truly humbled. This is a true brotherhood, I have never been shown such kindness and compassion.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



LincolnSmokes said:


> Holy cow, I am truly humbled. This is a true brotherhood, I have never been shown such kindness and compassion.


It's Puff what else can we say, I have been blessed by finding this site and so many true friends, I literally have had BOTL call to talk when in need and BOTL here on Puff have made I assume hundreds if not thousands of troops happy. Like I said it's Puff.

Jon
Thanks for allowing all the stuff we do here, The Troops especially, You run a great site and only slap us around when we need it. Very good way to run a site! :grouphug: My hats off to you and all the mods :first:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32. grumpy1328 $?
33. asmartbull $?
34. txemtp69 $?
35. CaptainBlenderman $20
36. Oldmso54 $?
37. Arnie $?
38. owaindav $?
39. tobacmon $anonymous
40. thebayratt $20
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
?

Anyone who sent $40 or over please pM me your address Thanks


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32. grumpy1328 $?
33. asmartbull $?
34. txemtp69 $?
35. CaptainBlenderman $20
36. Oldmso54 $?
37. Arnie $?
38. owaindav $?
39. tobacmon $anonymous
40. thebayratt $20
41. whodeeni $20
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
?

Can't let you guys have all the fun!:biggrin1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Okay I think we can safely say we got this job done! Thanks everyone and we all understand we can't make a habit out of this it's tough enough keeping the troops supplied. I just think it never hurts to help once in awhile. so lets not see a bunch of these pop up please. But Thank You all so much for helping Kyle!!

Kyle how about a update on the total we know it must have been quite a lot more than expected and hope you use it wisely brother! Maybe you can post a total with a picture of your ED humidor you get to keep for us!

Dave

Thanks Again Puff Mission all Done here!!

Please PM me all who sent $40 or over I have a lump of coal for you

Don't be embarrassed I can't find your address from what you sent to Kyle it doesn't show your Puff handle, so please if ya want a lump a coal and sent $40 or over pm me your address. Please


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Dang man, was i glad to be a part of that !!! Kyle, Enjoy my brutha !! Dave , Thank You !!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Dang man, was i glad to be a part of that !!! Kyle, Enjoy my brutha !! Dave , Thank You !!!


Thanks Keith ditto here it was a purty sight seeing all jump in and share!

I wanted to add I officially closed the list keeping and had a couple peeps send funds after and just wanted to say though I am not myself keeping the list if anyone wants to jump in go for it. I appreciate it and I am sure Kyle and his Family does as well!

I am sending coal out so if you have sent $40 or over and haven't sent me your address I will assume you don't want any. That's fine I just don't want to leave anyone out that wants in!

:gossip: :mrgreen: :kicknuts: :hug: Thanks

Dave


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I need some coal, Im putting a check in the mail tomorrow for Kyle for another $20 !!! Thats right, just a check . muah ah ah ah ah !!!!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32. grumpy1328 $?
33. asmartbull $?
34. txemtp69 $40.00 paypoo'd today
35. CaptainBlenderman $20
36. Oldmso54 $?
37. Arnie $?
38. owaindav $?
39. tobacmon $anonymous
40. thebayratt $20
41. whodeeni $20
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
?

Can't let you guys have all the fun!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> Jon
> Thanks for allowing all the stuff we do here, The Troops especially, You run a great site and only slap us around when we need it. Very good way to run a site! :grouphug: My hats off to you and all the mods :first:


+1 to infinity on that one Brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Got my coal packages all ready but need more boxes so I will ship them out Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest, is coal legal to ship with the USPO?

Maybe later in the week after all the mail in's have been tallied Kyle can give us an update, Again I don't think this is something we can do often but I sure am proud of you all and consider it a privilege to be here with you all 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I've been sick and not on much this week! Can I still jump in and help out?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> Got my coal packages all ready but need more boxes so I will ship them out Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest, is coal legal to ship with the USPO?
> 
> Maybe later in the week after all the mail in's have been tallied Kyle can give us an update, Again I don't think this is something we can do often but I sure am proud of you all and consider it a privilege to be here with you all
> 
> ...


i think I speak for most when i say the privilege is all ours brutha !!!!!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. socalomatt $20
5. animal $20
6. donovanrichardson
7. woodted $20
8. fridaygt $20
9. shuckins $20
10. Batista30 $20
11. Keith $20
12. Dafiddla $20
13. FridayGt $30 Sent.
14. shuckins $?
15.BlackandGold508 $?
16. protekk $?
17. 4pistonjosh $50
18. 68 Lotus $20
19. djangos $anonymous
20. Big Bull $anonymous
21. Tritones $anonymous
22. dj1340 $anonymous
23. fireface $TBD
24. Kampaigner $100 or ?
25. dav0 $20
26. Johnny Rock $anonymous
27. Athion $20
28. Reino $20
29. tmajer15 $40
30. Jeff3C $?
31. teedles915 $anonymous
32. grumpy1328 $?
33. asmartbull $?
34. txemtp69 $40.00 paypoo'd today
35. CaptainBlenderman $20
36. Oldmso54 $?
37. Arnie $?
38. owaindav $?
39. tobacmon $anonymous
40. thebayratt $20
41. whodeeni $20
42. EricF $50.00
43.
44.
45.
46.
?

Better late than never!:hippie:


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

$100.00 Just sent out on the PP


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

money sent through Amazon


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Sorry mine was a couple days late, I was out of town. I just sent $50 via Amazon. Hope you can keep that beautiful humi and continue to enjoy cigars!



EricF said:


> 1. Dave $20
> 2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
> 3. thegoldenmackid $20
> 4. socalomatt $20
> ...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

9405 5036 9930 0066 4854 20


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Apparently this isn't done go figure you generous bastards  So I will get the coal out soon but may wait and extra day just to see


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

If its not too late I can get in for $20. Tell me where to send the ******.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Why was p ay pal blocked out?


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Because they don't allow money to be sent for guns, booze, tobacco, ect. If you do send it for that don't mention it on ppal or just start using Amazon payments.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Jeff3C said:


> Because they don't allow money to be sent for guns, booze, tobacco, ect. If you do send it for that don't mention it on ppal or just start using Amazon payments.


Is that right? I just used pp to pay for a purchase from CI and famous..... What gives?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

CI and Famous are special...not sure why though


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Rock31 said:


> CI and Famous are special...not sure why though


That is very interesting indeed..... I wonder why the double standards? I sent a check anyways!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



djangos said:


> That is very interesting indeed..... I wonder why the double standards? I sent a check anyways!


Check was my route as well. Paper is paper...it all spends the same. Right?

Always founf that with CI and Famouse to be strange. I don't believe that this was always the case though. Was it?


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Where should I send the payeee pawl to?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Rock31 said:


> CI and Famous are special...not sure why though


Because they have a process to prevent sales to minors.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



jakesmokes said:


> Where should I send the payeee pawl to?


P.M. sent


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Ahhh thanks David, I did not even think about that


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



bazookajoe said:


> Because they have a process to prevent sales to minors.


Yea! That makes a lot of sense! Thanks man!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> Apparently this isn't done go figure you generous bastards  So I will get the coal out soon but may wait and extra day just to see


Wow still going Thanks Bull for sending the address Bro! layball:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> Wow still going Thanks Bull for sending the address Bro! layball:


Not a worry.....keepin BOTL informed when possible.
P.S. My check is going out in Thursdays mail....(payday is Friday)


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

PP Sent to Kyle.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I can't see the original thread with the history, unfortunately at this time a cannot afford to donate as I'm in my own financial situation.

Kyle, I hope all is well, and I'm happy to see that this brotherhood takes care of it's own and am very glad to have joined this forum


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Big Bull said:


> Not a worry.....keepin BOTL informed when possible.
> P.S. My check is going out in Thursdays mail....(payday is Friday)


Damn it man! I am all out of RGs to give you......!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



djangos said:


> Damn it man! I am all out of RGs to give you......!


Got him for ya...


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

I'd like to know what this is about as I'm always interested in helping someone in need.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Hi Mike,
Here is the story;

Kyle was going to have to sell his beloved humi because of a financial crisis and we banded together to "Save the Humi" 

Thanks for asking. :wave:

_Dafiddla_



LincolnSmokes said:


> *My entire collection*
> Well it's with great regret that I am selling my entire cigar collection. As you all know the economy is tough right now and money is getting tight. And this is one of the hobbies that got put on the chopping block. Hopefully someday I can get back into it as much as I'm in now, but for now it's going to be a few sticks here or there on special occasions.
> 
> For right now I'm looking to sell the whole collection, but I may look at splitting up later.
> ...





LincolnSmokes said:


> This is absolutely amazing! I have no words to describe the generosity of the members here. I am truly speechless, which is new to me!:lol:
> 
> With this I do think I'd be able to keep my collection. Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

What a list !! What a bunch of amazing people !!!!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



fiddlegrin said:


> Hi Mike,
> Here is the story;
> 
> Kyle was going to have to sell his beloved humi because of a financial crisis and we banded together to "Save the Humi"
> ...


Thanks. Can someone PM me the ****** info, and add me to the list. Please understand that you won't get a "thank you" PM due to Puffs restrictions on me. So thank you in advance.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



mikemets said:


> Thanks. Can someone PM me the ****** info, and add me to the list. Please understand that you won't get a "thank you" PM due to Puffs restrictions on me. So thank you in advance.


I don't think you can receive PMs any more than you can send them. Unless there is some other way I'm not thinking of (or a Mod has taken care of this already), if you can put your e-mail address on my Visitor Messages, I'll delete it right away and e-mail you the info. Just be sure to type out "at" instead of putting the actual e-mail address on there, just as an added measure...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



mikemets said:


> Thanks. Can someone PM me the ****** info, and add me to the list. Please understand that you won't get a "thank you" PM due to Puffs restrictions on me. So thank you in advance.


You need 5 days and 10 posts before you can get p.m. I believe. Acording to your personel page you have like 8 days left for that. It'll be soon brother.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



CaptainBlenderman said:


> if you can put your e-mail address on my Visitor Messages, I'll delete it right away and e-mail you the info. Just be sure to type out "at" instead of putting the actual e-mail address on there, just as an added measure...


As far as I can tell, I can't even do this. Once I can receive a PM, please send the info, thank you.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



mikemets said:


> As far as I can tell, I can't even do this. Once I can receive a PM, please send the info, thank you.


I think it takes the same amout of time....I actually don't remember for sure....I'm getting old. I should remember this. I just went through it. Hmmm


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Still going Thanks for helping out guy's!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



mikemets said:


> As far as I can tell, I can't even do this. Once I can receive a PM, please send the info, thank you.


Ah...sorry, forgot about that...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

You guy's may have heard or seen this..........Man have you ever seen this much generosity before non stop. :high5:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/288630-my-big-zilla-liller-bomb.html

Anyway another smelvis late story I was kinda overwhelmed for a few day's guy's, I have the coal packages ready, I picked up some teeny tiny coal boxes at the PO and will ASAP will put the coal in the teeny tiny little boxes and get them mailed out. Will post DC's here when I get er done 

Thanks for your patience you generous sumbitches 

Dave


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Yeah, teeny, tiny little coal packages. Smelvis does nothing teeny or tiny. 
You guys better hide the women and children, cuz you're gonna get blowed up!!!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

1. Dave $20
2. Josh Lucky 13 $20
3. thegoldenmackid $20
4. Jenady $20
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Let me know Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Hi Kyle Brother!

How about a new total we hit the nice numbers by now right?

Thanks Bro!

Dave


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

A couple of Jacksons with some paper weights should have landed yesterday.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



smelvis said:


> Hi Kyle Brother!
> 
> How about a new total we hit the nice numbers by now right?
> 
> ...


The new total is up to $848.24, simply amazing what all of you on puff have done. We just found out our second's going to be a boy, and now I get to have a special stick to celebrate. Can't wait to show him the hobby and now he get's to keep the humidor. I'll be sure to take a pic once he's born with the humi. Maybe he could take a nap on it!



socalocmatt said:


> A couple of Jacksons with some paper weights should have landed yesterday.


They did, thanks for putting the weights on to keep them from blowing away, I can't wait to light them up!:smoke2:


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



LincolnSmokes said:


> The new total is up to $848.24, simply amazing what all of you on puff have done. We just found out our second's going to be a boy, and now I get to have a special stick to celebrate. Can't wait to show him the hobby and now he get's to keep the humidor. I'll be sure to take a pic once he's born with the humi. Maybe he could take a nap on it!
> 
> They did, thanks for putting the weights on to keep them from blowing away, I can't wait to light them up!:smoke2:


xcelent now that would be a great pic newborn chillin in a humi  i love it


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



chewwy26 said:


> xcelent now that would be a great pic newborn chillin in a humi  i love it


You should get Anne Geddes to take the picutre and stake a claim on the royalties.... LOL!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

How much more would it take to get you to name him smelvis ROTFLMAF  Congrats Kyle I am very happy for you guy's!

J/K J/K J/K J/K J/K


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

-Coal  ray: oke: :fear:

0498 9010 1730 0517 9219
0498 9010 1730 0517 9226
0498 9010 1730 0517 9233
0498 9010 1730 0517 9240
0498 9010 1730 0517 9257
0498 9010 1730 0517 9264
0498 9010 1730 0517 9271
0498 9010 1730 0517 9288
0498 9010 1730 0517 9318
0498 9010 1730 0517 9325
0498 9010 1730 0517 9332
0498 9010 1730 0517 9301

Still an APO and Canadian to go PO was closed tonight, go figure! :gaga:


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Big Bull said:


> You need 5 days and 10 posts before you can get p.m. I believe. Acording to your personel page you have like 8 days left for that. It'll be soon brother.


Have the days, and the posts...still can't PM


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Mike it resets at a certain time of day, probably tomorrow afternoon sometime.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Rock31 said:


> Mike it resets at a certain time of day, probably tomorrow afternoon sometime.


Okay, thanks...just want the info if this is still going.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

If this is still active, please PM me the PPal info.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

p.m. sent.........Keep on helping Kyle!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Big Bull said:


> p.m. sent.........Keep on helping Kyle!


Done, thanks.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



mikemets said:


> Done, thanks.


No worries:behindsofa:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

.

*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :high5:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Testing testing testing.....................


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

Dave you having computer issues seen you do this testing thing in a couple threads now????


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Dave you having computer issues seen you do this testing thing in a couple threads now????


Yeah Josh sorry It was operator error  I meant to post it in the other thread and didn't notice until my edit limit was expired LOL

Sorry


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*

No problem just wanted to make sure everything is ok


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My entire collection/ Help Kyle Please!*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> No problem just wanted to make sure everything is ok


Yeah all cool, spent the day and night herfing with Justin my nephew and Andy Boat57 at a club in Seattle. Catching up on the board stuff.

Happy Easter Brother!


----------

